# New member from Scotland, Building a drag car.



## biggiesmall5 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi Guys, Just thought I would say hello, I will be looking to gain information on Audi TTs for a drag project I am going ahead with.

I'm using the Mk2 Platform with the 3.2 engine and Stronic box, We are going to forge the engine and de-stroke it down to a 3.0 by changing the crank shaft and running a similar set up to Don Octanes insane polo 




We are hoping for around 1200Bhp from the TT Chassis using a modified DQ500 box, Im quite looking forward to the project as I have been running a 1600BHP RWD Toyota Supra for drag racing for the last 6 years, Which is great fun but feel that for racing in Scotland due to the grip levels at the only drag strip 4WD is a must.

So now I own a Audi TT I thought I would join and try get some info on what other track projects people are building for insperation.

I also own a 2020 Audi SQ7 which I am enjoying after years of driving BMW X5's for my daily driver 

Cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

